# A/C Compressor Failure



## ryandougherty (Jun 14, 1999)

Thought I'd share with everyone that I had my second mechanical issue with my Eos this past Saturday - my A/C compressor failed. In 101 degree heat, no less...








Fortunately, my dealer has been awesome so far and told me to bring the car right in and gave me a loaner while they diagnosed and ordered the parts... 
Just got the call today that my car will be ready/fixed tomorrow. 
Coincidentally, I asked what this kind of repair costs since I've thought about keeping this car for 6-7 years and they told me it would run about $1800-$2000. Ouch!
From what I read in the Audi A3 forum, it appears that the A/C Compressor failures in the '06/'07 2.0T vehicles are not isolated at all....


----------



## blue4max (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: A/C Compressor Failure (ryandougherty)*

There are numerous reports of A/C failures on various Eos forum boards. I had my "pressure switch" die and it took the dealer a few days to locate a replacement. While I love driving the car, I'm a little concerned that accessory parts don't seem to be lasting for what one would consider to be a reasonable time.
Several years ago I had a Volvo that had the same problems. The car and engine was rock study, but the accessory parts were crap. One time I had the A/C compress actually fall off the engine. The bolt that held it on sheared. Another time the belt that drove the water pump failed after only a few thousand miles. For the rest of the time I had that car, I carried a spare belt as that kind of failure shuts you down in just a couple of minutes with an overheat situation.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: A/C Compressor Failure (ryandougherty)*

Just be thankful yours failed under warranty. The replacement compressor is made by a different manufacturer so hopefully problem solved (unless the problem is design concept). Another expensive defect for the ('06-'08) 2.0T (BPY engine) is the intake cam high pressure fuel pump lobe failure. I too plan on keeping my Eos for 8+ years (depending on reliability) so I recently purchased an extended warranty.


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

I'll add to the compressor failure count. Mine died last month (Aug 2008). Car was Built Dec 2006. The compressor was replaced under warranty.


----------



## ryandougherty (Jun 14, 1999)

I agree with being happy my car is still under warranty. Actually, this whole thing has made me reconsider getting a VW Extended Warranty (I turned it down when I bought the car).
I just got home from picking up my car and have to say that my dealer was terrific in how they handled everything (Reeves VW in Tampa). 
I would have much rather had nothing break on my car to begin with, but having the dealer handle it the way they did helped make it a non-issue, so-to-speak.


----------



## 2ndwind (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: A/C Compressor Failure (ryandougherty)*

Same thing happened to me last month. Took it to my dealer and they seemed not all that surprised by the failure. Had to order the part from Germany. They said it was a new new design. Had it installed 10 days later. BTW...my dealer is great. Lindsay VW in Sterling, VA. They always make sure that I am completely satisfied.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: A/C Compressor Failure (2ndwind)*

To those who have had their A/C fail, do you leave the "ECON" on your climatronic off (green light off)? If the light is off the compressor will be engaged much more frequently and I'm wondering if that extra work adds to the problem.


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: A/C Compressor Failure (solarflare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_To those who have had their A/C fail, do you leave the "ECON" on your climatronic off (green light off)? If the light is off the compressor will be engaged much more frequently and I'm wondering if that extra work adds to the problem.

The compressor should last for quite a long time regardless of whether you baby it by not using it or by keeping it on all the time. whenever you turn on the defroster, it will turn on the compressor in order to remove moisture. And not using your compressor for long periods of time can cause more problems because the oil is not circulated through the system.


_Modified by owr084 at 8:21 PM 9-11-2008_


----------



## ryandougherty (Jun 14, 1999)

*Re: A/C Compressor Failure (solarflare)*

I use my a/c with the "econ" button not pressed almost 100% of the time. Here in Florida, and being so close to the gulf, the humidity is intolerable most days.
The only time I'm not using the compressor is when the A/C is completely off (top down at night or in the winter).


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: A/C Compressor Failure (owr084)*

Agreed, an A/C compressor should not be an issue these days. I asked because mine is mostly in ECON mode, unless the weather is too hot. I suspect I use the A/C less then 30 days per year. Trying to determine if the ones that fail are in use more or if this defect is a crap shoot whether you'll experience the problem.
BTW, I remember reading somewhere that the A/C is never completely off even when in ECON mode. It will run at like a 2% duty cycle for the purpose of keeping seals lubricated. But I can't find where I read that now.


----------

